
Google destroys yet more smart-glasses - samizdis
https://pluralistic.net/2020/07/30/roto-en-mexico/#focals
======
alphaomegacode
I was an early adopter of Thalmic's armband and love the idea of innovative
hardware startups.

I don't know if it was marketing and Thalmic/North not getting traction for
its products or if it was just that Google came in with such a large offer. Or
a combination of factors regarding sales and a buyout offer.

I've heard hardware startups are a lot harder than many software startups but
when we experience things like Roku and the Myo, it's a big wow factor. At
least for me.

I wish some companies would have clauses when they sell their products to
whatever big name tech that customers get support or minimal updates for x
years or refunds or something.

As for Google's inability to make something of Google Glass (which I was also
an early adopter of for development and paid full price), that's been a real
shame. Not to mention Google abandoning developers who bought it and it was a
similar case when we all bought into Angular (version 1).

